# WARNING!!!Apalachicola gathering



## coolguyeagle76'

So i saw a flyer for it today and i read something about some kind of initial meeting at dog lake outside of tallahassee where im posted up. I just skimmed the thing so im not sure if they intend to hangout there for a few days before moving somewhere else but just to let anyone who will be attending know- dog lake is a broken glass feces swamp bigoted backwoods shit hole. i should know, i used to go there every weekend when i was a kid and pretty much all the most wretched highway 20 mutants :zombie: flock there throughout the week to dump garbage, fight, be grossly overwieght, and make sure there are no wayward notions of anykind of diversity floating around.
so if im mistaken and there is just going to be a meeting there than thats fortunate, if not it could turn out really bad...


----------



## mksnowboarder

They were just having a council from the 26-28th last month. Dunno where the actual gathering is yet.

Anyone know if it would be worth going to? Otherwise, Ocala looked kickass, and I wouldn't mind just wandering around there instead.

mike


----------



## mksnowboarder

Actually, it's on the other side of the forest.

http://flrainbow.org/A-cola Howdy/

mike


----------



## xsjado

yeah ocala was pretty chill, i was out there for about 8 days. From what i hear a-cola tends to be a somewhat smaller gathering and dry aswell (someone correct me if im wrong) i do know for sure that allot of front gate and crusty/traveller kids were planning on heading there after ocala so it should be pretty fun. if i can find a ride soon i might head back down to fl


----------



## mksnowboarder

xsjado said:


> and dry as well



Like in terms of drugs/alcohol?

mike


----------



## xsjado

yeah alcohol


----------



## uppercunt

Crusty kids without alcohol???? someone didn't get their lies right


----------



## pestilentcunt

a-cola was pretty cool location sucked.but no there was more booze than cigs.one thing why the fuck was there a flyer thats shwag as fuck.


----------



## downhome kid stoney

acola was fucking shwag this year, all my fuckin bliss got stolen some dirty hippie took my knife, the leos were doin another control burn like 3 miles down the road.. there was to much shit gettin yanked.. fuck that.... and also how are u gonna kick me out of a kicthen after ive been rollin tortillas for ur veggie ass, and ur gonna kick me out cause i ate some meat... oh sorry and the other thing it was haching season for the gaters, DONT MAKE A SHITTER TO CLOSE TO THE BOG DUMBASSES


----------



## Angela

As for diversity the person that posted this has obviously not seen any. People that call others highway 20 mutants and grossly overweight are not proponents of diversity!


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

yes brother, but they say if you have hate in youre heart let it out!!


----------



## Call Your Mom

First day here... researching cuz we're sick of FB censorship and making a Dirty Kid Couchsurfing Coalition website where we can post nude selfies all day and fuck being reported. 
I know dozens of travelers headed to A-cola so it should be a good one.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Are you at ocala or acola? There are more current threads for 2014 gatherings in fla that may be better to post in.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Call Your Mom said:


> First day here... researching cuz we're sick of FB censorship and making a Dirty Kid Couchsurfing Coalition website where we can post nude selfies all day and fuck being reported.
> I know dozens of travelers headed to A-cola so it should be a good one.


We have a working crustsurfing that doesnt have or need naked selfies in my opinion. These are strictly platonic arrangements built on mutual respect of traveling strangers & those housed up. Latfo has enough drunken naked kids. Whats the name of this website? Im Intrigued either way. This specific thread is from 2010 & we have a 2014 a-cola thread if you have site details etc to contribute.


----------



## marqueemoon

anyone know when the best time to visit the A-cola gathering is? When does it get most crowded--near the beginning or end?


----------



## EphemeralStick

marqueemoon said:


> anyone know when the best time to visit the A-cola gathering is? When does it get most crowded--near the beginning or end?


See above post.


----------

